
Show HN: An interactive visualization of Switzerland's public transport network - aubryio
https://tempusfugit.ch
======
perilunar
Really nice visualisation!

------
robsalasco
dead

~~~
aubryio
Thank you for this constructive comment. The visualization is using deck.gl
which requires WebGL. I'm working on a fallback message but for now it won't
show any data if your browser doesn't support WebGL.

